# Play Date 8/13/11



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

*Havanese Club of Northern California's 8/13 Fun Day in Walnut Creek!!

When: Saturday, August 13, 2011, 12pm to 4pm
Where: The Smart's home near Larkey Lane and Second Avenue in Walnut Creek
What to Bring: Folding chair, a salad or a dessert to share, clothing layers (the weather can be quite hot or even cool in Walnut Creek), any items you'd like to contribute to our auction, and your Havanese, and money for our fundraiser. 
More: This will be a potluck luncheon. The club will provide beverages and finger foods. The yard is fenced and the dogs will be able to run and play freely. We'll also have a grooming seminar and an auction (details below).
Requirement: Dogs must be 3 months or older and current on their vaccinations. (No puppies under 3 months are allowed at any club function.)
You do not need to be a member of the club to attend.
RSVP to Kathleen Smart by 8/6. 
Check the club website, TheHCNC.Com , for updates.

Grooming Seminar A number of our members are proficient at grooming Havanese and will be giving tips and answering questions. We look forward to sharing our experience and expertise with you. Please bring your questions and plan on sharing what has worked for you as well.

Auction We're going to auction off some fun items for Neezers and their Humans. Feel free to bring items you'd like to contribute (new or gently used and not necessarily dog-related)! Proceeds go to the Havanese Club of Northern California and will be used to:
• Support Havanese Rescue, Inc. 
• Sponsor trophies and/or goody bags at the Havanese National Specialty
• Support HCNC annual luncheon (again, you do not need to be a club member to attend)
• Pay club administrative expenses (web site, insurance, etc.)
• Support our club's Fun Dates and Play Dates!!

DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR CHAIR AND A SALAD OR DESSERT TO SHARE!!!

The HCNC is not responsible for the safety of your Havanese, but will take all precaution to help ensure everyone's safety. 
 
HCNC Board of Directors*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like it will be a blast. We I lived closer


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Looks like it will be a blast. We I lived closer


 Ahh Linda, your dogs are such good walkers, you could be there in two days. ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Ahh Linda, your dogs are such good walkers, you could be there in two days. ound:


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup! It would be quite some walk, Linda!! But everyone who is near is quite welcome to join us:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Ahh Linda, your dogs are such good walkers, you could be there in two days. ound:


Haha!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I am planning on attending. It is supposed to take only 3.5 hours from Reno. This will be the first play date I will have been able to attend. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Holmes orson (Jul 28, 2011)

spammer


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

*RSVP by 8/6 so I know how much food to buy!!arty:*


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

Pattie said:


> I am planning on attending. It is supposed to take only 3.5 hours from Reno. This will be the first play date I will have been able to attend. I am really looking forward to it.


Pattie - It'll be great to see you!! Are you bringing a puppy?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Kathleen,

I hope to bring someone -- the puppy's vaccinations will not have been complete by then, so I don't feel comfortable bringing him. We'll see. I just hope I actually get to make it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

*8/13 Walnut Creek Fun Day*

Bump


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

*8/13 Fun Day in Walnut Creek*

:bump: Don't forget to RSVP


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I really wish I could make it Kathleen


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

How large a group are you expecting from the RSVP's thus far? I have already RSVP'd and am looking forward to meeting everybody.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

Carole, I wish you could make it too!! Hopefully, one day we can get together with the brothers 

Starr, since you asked I just counted the RSVP's. At this moment, 24 people and 21 dogs are planning to attend. We usually end up with about 30-40 people and nearly the same number of dogs at our events so I think I'll hear from more people soon. See you next week:whoo: Kathleen


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Bumping this up again...it will be a fun day in Walnut Creek!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Carole, I don't know why I missed this before. Coach and I are in Santa Rosa and would love to join in. Based on your RSVPs what can I bring to share?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laura,
PM Kathleen (not Carole). She'll give you all the information.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

If you're coming to the Fun Date/Luncheon in Walnut Creek on Saturday, wear layers.

Here's the prediction from Weather Underground - "Mostly sunny. Highs in the lower 80s. Southwest winds 5 to 15 mph."

Hope to see you on Saturday!!:welcome:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Kathleen,

We will not be able to come. I will miss you all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope you guys had a great time today!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

PICTURES!


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who came and joined us for this event! It was great fun meeting so many of you and your dogs!! Your support means so much to the dogs we all love. Hope to see you again soon! Kathleen and the Havanese Club of Northern California :israel:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Kathy and Joe! Roger and I enjoyed meeting everybody, and Buster and Buffy had a great time meeting and playing with all the Havs.

The grooming demonstration by Elaine was very instructive.

I hope Maverick is not missing Buffy too much. ound:

Thanks again for inviting us.


----------

